# Bella Toscana



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

... What arrived was well beyond my expectations. Spectacular storm clouds drifted slowly over the fields to the North, whereas there was not a drop in the town itself - perfect for photography 

131.











132.











133.











134. Setting sun painted the columns of rain red.











135. As it turns out, the towers are actually lit and look great at night. Unfortunately, the rain reached this spot by that time and I had no possibility to make more shots.











136. Well... _Almost_ no possibility 










That's it for now, but I am sure this is not my last phototrip to these places


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a beautiful thread! I love Italy.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

A bit of an update - a few shots from Cortona. It is a historic town in Southern Tuscany. It was established by the Umbrians around 500 BC, then fell to the Etruscans and was one of the main cities in the regions. Like most ancient towns of Tuscany, for defensive reasons it is built on a hill, around 600 metres above the valley.

137. The view of the town from a few kilometres away.










138. A typical street - winding and going up a steep slope.











139. The edge of the town and the valley. In the distance you can see Lago Trasimeno, the largest in the Apennine peninsula.











140.











141. Il Palazzone - a palace near Cortona, now belonging to Scuola Normale Superiore. It is frequently used for conferences.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

A few shots from the inside.

142. I was there for a photonics summer school. Not a bad location for a poster session 











143.











144.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

145. The valley near Cortona.











146. The town's main square.











147. Il Duomo di Cortona. Not very impressive architecturally.











148. I have a feeling this is the only car on the streets of Cortona if there is any snow in the winter  











149.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

150. I mean, just look at the streets 











151. The convent of St. Chiara.











152. The view outside of the city wall. At the centre of the shot you can see the walled cemetery of Cortona.











153.











154. Usually the climate is very dry in this region, but this year, as in the rest of Europe, was very cold and rainy. I visited Cortona in mid-May, and the whole week the weather was very changeable.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

155.











156.











157.











158.











159.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

160. The highest-lying building of Cortona - the church of St. Margarita











161.











162.











163.











164.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

A few night shots.

165.











166. I managed to catch a few lightning strikes down in the valley on my first evening there.











167.











168.











169.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

170.











171.











172. Hotel Oasi Neumann, housed in an old monastery











173. The main square at night











174.











175.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Some shots from the Tenimenti Luigi d'Alessandro vineyard near Cortona.


176. 











177.











178.











179.











180.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

181.










182.










183.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

So many wonderful photos


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

You should plan a trip to Volterra and surroundings, maybe it's not as pretty as San Gimignano but has a lot more to offer: etruscans, romans, middle age, '800 and one of the best views in tuscany.

Nearby you can visit other beautiful towns and the place where geothermal energy was born.

Definitely way better than Cortona.


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

_Che bello!_


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great thread, amazing photos.....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Some more recent shots:

A trip to Montepulciano and Montalcino. Both of these towns are built on hilltops and are renowned for their wines.

184.











185.











186.











187.











188.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

189. The most fitting car for the streets of Montepulciano 











190.











191. The local landscape











192. Audi/Ducati presentation in the main square of Montepulciano.











193.











194.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

195.











196.











197. Montepulciano viewed from the valley below.











198.











199. A cheese-making farm an a little shop selling Pecorino the traditional cheese from this region, made from sheep's milk ("pecora" is sheep in Italian).


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

200.











201.











202.











203.











204.


----------

